

Introducing Starkit - The World's First Private Cloud Appliance - starkit
http://www.starkitsystems.com/

======
switch33
No mention of encryption. And you can operate your "cloud data" from anywhere
using owncloud or the bittorrent version of cloud with a private key. I'd be
much more willing to trust an encrypted version or anything else.

Your basically asking people to buy your own hardware cause it does cloud
stuff. It makes no sense. You can run the cloud from your regular own
hardware. Why run it from some random box you got to pay extra to have?

